# Flooded field sunset



## bluegill addict (Aug 13, 2005)

I took this picture last weekend at the end of an evening duck hunt.


----------



## jlatigo (Aug 4, 2006)

wow it looks amazing! i would frame it and hang it in my office!


----------



## RustyBrown (May 29, 2004)

What a wonderful morning to have a camera...thanks for taking us there with you.


----------



## WillieP (Jul 2, 2004)

Great pic. :cheers:


----------



## Batboy0068 (Oct 10, 2006)

great pic did you get any ducks


----------



## spotsndots (May 20, 2005)

that's an awesome picture...you gotta luv the fall and winters when the north winds blow the smog offshore and you get beautiful sunrises and sunsets.


----------

